# [Russian NR] 7.30 single by Daniil Lee (cross on the left)



## D-Faze (Jan 4, 2013)

Russian NR by new russian cross on the left star


----------



## Akiro (Jan 4, 2013)

Cross on left looks really cool!

Reconstruction?


----------



## D-Faze (Jan 7, 2013)

Akiro said:


> Reconstruction?



X-cross: z` U L` F` U2 L` F2 
2 pair: x U` R U2 R` U`
3 pair: R2 U` R` U R` F R F`
4 pair: x2 R U` R` U
OLL: z` U RW` U` RW R` U` R U RW` U RW
PLL: U R` U2 R U R` U2 z U R` D R U` R`
47 moves


----------

